# My DoorDash Customer Rating is dropping after new Pay Model change?!



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

My room mate and I both started doing DoorDash in June. Both of us have noticed that our Customer Rating is dropping after the new pay model went into effect last month. His was around 4.94 and mind was around 4.88 for the longest time. He's done 1500 deliveries and I've done 1000 so far. So we are not exactly in experienced or totally new to DD. But in the last 2-3 weeks mine has dropped to 4.67 and his is now at 4.7 but nothing seems to have change in the way we do things on our end. 

Has anyone else had this happen to them since the new pay model started last month?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine has actually gone up. I was at 4.88 for the longest, then to 4.89 and then yesterday to 4.93. 4,198 deliveries. 
I believe the DD ratings are manipulated by DD and not necessarily the customers. It's a mind game they play.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Mine has actually gone up. I was at 4.88 for the longest, then to 4.89 and then yesterday to 4.93. 4,198 deliveries.
> I believe the DD ratings are manipulated by DD and not necessarily the customers. It's a mind game they play.


Since this new pay model has rolled out for Door Dash, I've increased my rating from 4.82 to 4.88 as of this morning


----------



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I believe the DD ratings are manipulated by DD and not necessarily the customers. It's a mind game they play.


Ya, I kind of suspected the same thing actually. Maybe you can help us figure this out. So my theory is that the more you don't cooperate with this pay model by declining low $ orders the more they lower your customer rating. And on the flip side the more cooperate the less they penalize you.

My room mate and I both have been declining lots of orders since the new pay model. We went from basically 100% Acceptance Rate to around 40% to 50% now.

Have you guys been accepting more orders? Where's your acceptance rating at?


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

It would be nice if Door Dash passed on category info for negative ratings. Like UE, at least a hint of what caused customer to downgrade. One thing DD customers seem to be pretty consistent about is dinging you, the driver, if there are any forgotten or wrong items.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

spoonhonda said:


> My room mate and I both started doing DoorDash in June. Both of us have noticed that our Customer Rating is dropping after the new pay model went into effect last month. His was around 4.94 and mind was around 4.88 for the longest time. He's done 1500 deliveries and I've done 1000 so far. So we are not exactly in experienced or totally new to DD. But in the last 2-3 weeks mine has dropped to 4.67 and his is now at 4.7 but nothing seems to have change in the way we do things on our end.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them since the new pay model started last month?


You
Are the " WHIPPING BOY" for Doordash!


----------



## Nahnny (Oct 6, 2019)

spoonhonda said:


> My room mate and I both started doing DoorDash in June. Both of us have noticed that our Customer Rating is dropping after the new pay model went into effect last month. His was around 4.94 and mind was around 4.88 for the longest time. He's done 1500 deliveries and I've done 1000 so far. So we are not exactly in experienced or totally new to DD. But in the last 2-3 weeks mine has dropped to 4.67 and his is now at 4.7 but nothing seems to have change in the way we do things on our end.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them since the new pay model started last month?


Yes my rating went from a 4.95 to at 4.87 in just one week. I also have around 1800 deliveries completed. Idk what I'm doing differently and I don't accept orders less than $6.00 because gas is almost $5 in Los Angeles. When I was accepting all orders my ratings were high. Don't know if it's because they're rating us badly because orders are arriving to the customers late. They do have to get drivers far out like me to accept them because the drivers that are close are declining because of the pay. On another note I actually make more money because of the new pay model but my rating is rapidly declining because of it smh!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

:smiles:Step away from the doo doo, if you don't want to step in it!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll step in a little doo doo for $150-200 a day lol


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Mine has stayed pretty much the same, but my acceptance rating has plummeted!!!!


----------



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Helps to shed light on things for us. Its real hard to know for sure what's going on when you're alone and not getting feedback from other drivers. I'm really glad I found this forum.



Teksaz said:


> I'll step in a little doo doo for $150-200 a day lol


That's about what I make too, depending on how many hours I work. An average week is $16.5-$18 an hour (gross). Most I've ever earned in one day (it was a Monday) was when I worked 17.5 hours straight and made $317 which included the cash tips. But that was on the old pay model.



tohunt4me said:


> You
> Are the " WHIPPING BOY" for Doordash!


I think you're right. Somehow I ended up accepting a couple orders really late last night past midnight. I'm sure I was the last driver out working at that point. Both customers didn't tip on the app. They said they had to call DoorDash support to try to get their orders delivered before I finally ended up accepted them. When I delivered the orders I explained things a bit and asked the customers to give me five starts because I realized that they would probably rate the deliveries with a 1 start otherwise. That's just one example of how we are often the whipping boys for DoorDash and restaurants.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I'll step in a little doo doo for $150-200 a day lol


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Update since my Saturday post lol
It went up to 4.94 dropped to 4.91 and today I stand at 4.89 lol
I'm just like








lol!!


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid 4.74 here and don't worry a bit.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

part-timer said:


> Solid 4.74 here and don't worry a bit.


Solid 5 here.....lol


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> It would be nice if Door Dash passed on category info for negative ratings. Like UE, at least a hint of what caused customer to downgrade. One thing DD customers seem to be pretty consistent about is dinging you, the driver, if there are any forgotten or wrong items.


Last night I got a California phone call. I thought it was Door Dash but it was a customer telling me her order was missing something and not correct. I told her that there was nothing I could do and to get ahold of DD support. I'm thinking there goes my rating. Sure enough 9.0 to 8.7. By the way how is it a customer can call 45 minutes after the delivery is done and closed?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Last night I got a California phone call. I thought it was Door Dash but it was a customer telling me her order was missing something and not correct. I told her that there was nothing I could do and to get ahold of DD support. I'm thinking there goes my rating. Sure enough 9.0 to 8.7. By the way how is it a customer can call 45 minutes after the delivery is done and closed?


First off, the rating system is based on a scale from 1-5, and uses two decimal points. Not 9.0 or 8.7.

Next, they cannot call 45 minutes after because your number as well as the number in Cali that calls you gets blocked after about 30 seconds.

Try your story again champ.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m sorry you’re right on the numbers. It was 4.80 dropped to 4.77. I look at it as 9.6 down to 9.4. Believe me the phone call was real, the second time I’ve been called after an order was completed.Me and DD will have a little discussion soon.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@Toby2 is correct about the phone call. Reason I say this is because I received a call what I believed to be about an hour after I had made a delivery from a girl wondering where her food was. I had left the food with the receptionist and she failed to contact the eater. 
This is definitely an issue I'm not happy about and DD needs to cut this shit out now.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Now and then I will have "fixer" deliveries that I think might be hurting my rating.

For example, I get a ping for picking up a half sandwich from a Schlotzkey's, which I was right in front of, and deliver about 1.5 miles away for $9 or so. I get to the restaurant in less than a minute and the sandwich is ready to go. 

So I am thinking some other driver messed up the order and I am the fixer. Right after I deliver, my rating goes down. So I am then thinking the customer was downratring the original driver or just the bad experience in general but I get stuck with the lower rating.

Just a theory of course but it was an odd coincidence.

FWIW, my rating has gone from 4.8 to 4.7 in the last couple of weeks. I have been declining quite a bit lately because of all the $2 offers being thrown my way so I lean towards DD manipulating ratings. Because DD offers no feedback, all I am left with are conspiracy theories. 

My service level hasn't changed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My rating has dropped. I now range between 4.70-4.79. For a long time I was in the 4.8-4.92 range. I used to think mine was low until drivers I would bump into started telling me their rating. Around here a lot of drivers seem to be 4.2-4.6! I guess people in my geography don't like to rate too high! LOL

If you are doing the right things I think it is somewhat situational to the orders you are delivering. Every time I take a Wendy's order that has tons of customized requests you know your rating is going to take a hit because there is no way they are going to get all the special instructions right and they take it out on you.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Seamus said:


> My rating has dropped. I now range between 4.70-4.79. For a long time I was in the 4.8-4.92 range. I used to think mine was low until drivers I would bump into started telling me their rating. Around here a lot of drivers seem to be 4.2-4.6! I guess people in my geography don't like to rate too high! LOL
> 
> If you are doing the right things I think it is somewhat situational to the orders you are delivering. *Every time I take a Wendy's order that has tons of customized requests you know your rating is going to take a hit because there is no way they are going to get all the special instructions right and they take it out on you.*


Exactly! Look, if you are too lazy to get off your ass and go get it, then put in a million special instructions, some of which we have no control over, such as "one pickle and just a dab of mustard"... WTF??? How big is a dab, and how are we responsible for too big of a dab or too small of a dab??? One pickle???? Who the frick orders one pickle on a sandwich?


----------

